# Pre amp and amp placement



## torre64 (May 31, 2003)

What is the best location for Pre Amp and Amp for best UHF (digital) reception? For instance is it relevant how close to the antenna on the pole the pre amp is located? Does it matter if the amp (power) is in the attic or should it be nearer the tv? For that matter any pre-amp and amp suggestions for UHF only deep fringe HDTV reception? Finally can you amp an amp or is that just overkill?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

My preamp is near the antenna, in the attic. The amp is also in the attic. I have a recepticle, in the attic and it's more convenient to feed all the outlets. Works fine


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It is better to amplify the signal closer to the source if practical. No use letting the signal further degrade on a long cable run and a bunch of splits before trying to amplify it back up. I run a 50' length of RG-6u cable from the Antenna to a central point in the attic. Then I amplify each band as needed (VHF-Hi, VHF-Lo, UHF) and then feed into a distribution amp down to each TV.

I tried a preamp on the antenna (UHF only) but it got overwelmed too much by extreamly strong stations close by (i.e. you see the ghost of the strong station on every channel). So I had to split the signal all up and only amplify certain stations (and had to attenuate the strong stations). When I lived elsewhere I was able to use an antenna preamp no problem. It all depends on your situation.


----------

